# GOT MY TEGU!!!!



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally got myself a Argentine Black and white Tegu. Just got him about 30minutes ago and by time i remembered to take some pics he was hiding. Went back 5minutes later and he is already basking and drinking water.

He is a month and two days old, i got him from typherps or ty'slizards. He was really great he even held this one for me until i got the money. Ty also replies really fast for such a busy guy. Thank's man.

Another thanks to adam1120 for giving me the link to the hatchlings!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

Handsome looking thing


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

is that the enclosure you have him in?? You need some type of substrate for the lil guy


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 9, 2011)

You got him good luck with him glad I could help looks amazing


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks he really is a good looking gu.


Nooo that's only the basking platform that he is on, its a bit sad you think I'd give my gu such a small cage and no subsrate. I didn't spend 10 months and 500 post on the site doing nothing lol.

He has about 6 inches of cypress and eco earth mix, his cage is a 75gallon tank, i take good care of my reptiles. Ill post pics when I get home tonigh so you can see.

Adam thanks again bro! Good luck getting one of your own!


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats on getting one.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

just wondering srry didn't mean to offend he's gunna be sick very nice gu


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks james!

Jsawyer none taken, its good you tried to correct me. It shows how dedicated our members are to caring and help others take care of there tegu's, that's why Tegutalk is number 1!!! He has some great colors to him as we'll.

I'm open for name's, I think I may go with renji.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so gladd I found this site when I first got my gu it was really helpful I had some problems but thanx to tegutalk and the members on it I got em all cleared up but hmmm ima try to think of some names I was gunna name my lil gu comedor de muerte which is death eater in spanish seeing that tegu are argintine scavengers but the wifey didn't like it so I decided to go wit kamanchii


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah tegutalk is great, the death eater name sounds great, it fits a tegu lol. I love it, kamanchii sounds good too though


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

So here is my set up guys. 

I have a crap load of thermometers, everything from the circular ones, Acu rite thermometer (really good) and a infra red temp gun. 

I am using a 100watt power suns, my basking spot is about 112f,warm side 90f and cool side 83-85f.

Its a 75g, i'm using 75% cypress mulch and 25% eco earth. I have about 6 inches of substrate for him to burrow in.

I use a zoo med repti fogger, and i also plan mist in the morning. 

Any questions?


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice setup im sure he gunna out grow that soon tho lol you should name him zorro he looks like he has a mask on it look very nice


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 15, 2011)

Somehow I missed this I am so happy you finally got your tegu. It's really awesome all the research you did beforehand on this site. I am sure you will do an awesome job with him who is adorable by the way.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 15, 2011)

Mazel tov on your new tegu! What a cute little bigger. Seeing this pic makes me bummed I didn't get Kodo until he was about a year; they're such adorable little things as hatchlings. For names, I suggest Nidhogg and Rasputin. Nidhogg is the dragon from Norse mythology who gnaws the roots of teh World Tree, and the name translates as "corpse-tearer." Rasputin is just a name I think goes well with big, badass, carnivorous lizards.


----------



## Oaksage (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice looking Tegu they are alot of fun to have but can be a hand full some times good luck !!!!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank's everyone.

And yes herpgirl i have been researching straight for 9months and still have so much more im learning.

You guys should see him right now, his belly is HUGE!


----------

